# Do they sling a little bull?



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I had something very interesting happen to me yesterday. I went with a friend to look at ladies clubs. My friend is wanting to learn how to play and was interested in hitting a few different brands of clubs so we went to one of the Golf Galaxy locations here in Dallas so she could try out several brands in one place. Anyway, that wasn’t the interesting part, while she was hitting around in one bay the adjacent bay came open and I decided to hit a few with whatever was laying around in there. The first thing I picked up was a new Taylor Made Burner 10.5 driver, lined up a ball on the mat and let er’ fly. It felt really good and the ball left straight, so after a couple I decided to have the young man running the test area turn on the telemetry. Based on their computer I was hitting 260 to 270 carry and 310 to 320 on most drives with the roll. I CAN’T HIT THAT FAR WITH A BASEBALL BAT, I normally hit about 210 to 225 or so on a great drive. I tried a couple of other clubs and had freakishly long distances for me with those as well. Here’s my question, do you guys think they may have tweeked the computer to show distances a little long to sell clubs, or should a Craig’s List my bag-o-shtuff and mortgage the farm and buy a new set of Burners? Is the new technology that much better than my 10 to 15 year old stuff? I can’t imagine it would be 20% different than what I have on hand but…..what do you guys think?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

well the technology is better to be sure, but also, at least here, they tape the face, which removes spin and that helps too


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

No taped face on the clubs I was hitting, they were all demo clubs though.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I remember once I was playing on an indoor simulator in February, played Pebble, and on one hole I had about 200 to the pin, so I hit my 5 wood. It air mailed the green and half the Pacific, and the voice said 280 yards. I thought suuuuure and I am King Kong.
That was the day David Toms holed his 5 wood from 220 and I thought wimp I can out hit him lol


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Like any electronic device, they have to be tuned, and stay tuned properly to give accurate info. I have never given golf swing monitors much credit for accuracy. I once hit a ball with a 10.5 driver 358 yards while using the local Callaway's computer. I would need a very hard, down hill fairway, and a 3 club wind to get that kind of distance. I remembers the tech telling I did everything right with that swing. :laugh: Launch monitors are a start, but hitting off real turf/tee, out of doors, with your own game ball will always tell the real story. :thumbsup:


----------

